# Panzer -Winter camouflage



## Victor123 (Jan 4, 2013)

painted with Panzer Paint set-winter camo
scale 1:35


----------



## Victor123 (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## Victor123 (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## 1970AMX (Feb 3, 2011)

Very nice work Victor


----------



## Victor123 (Jan 4, 2013)

*winter camo*


----------



## Victor123 (Jan 4, 2013)




----------



## Victor123 (Jan 4, 2013)

*winter camo*


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Excellent work, Victor. The finish and weathering are spot-on. :thumbsup:


----------



## BOXIE (Apr 5, 2011)

Wicked looking tank.GREAT WORK.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Nice work on the very old Tamiya kit. I would mention, though, the Panther was never painted grey. The initial D version made its combat debut some months after the introduction of dark yellow as a base coat.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Looks great! Nice little diorama. Is that a figure next to the tank?


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great paint effects and diorama - I can almost feel the cold in this scene!


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Superb job! :thumbsup:

Sean


----------



## Full Flaps! (Sep 26, 2010)

Great work Victor.
That's one battle worn ride.
All the dirt and corrosion look properly scaled. That's the trick in detailing, and you succeeded.


----------



## Victor123 (Jan 4, 2013)

djnick66 said:


> Nice work on the very old Tamiya kit. I would mention, though, the Panther was never painted grey. The initial D version made its combat debut some months after the introduction of dark yellow as a base coat.


In this case,the paint has been almost totally erased,and repainted with lavable winter paint,various times(winter german paint type)About my grandfather description,a veteran WW 2 tankman,after 3,4 missions,especially in the urban battle field,the paint has been almost totally burn,and they need to repaint all the tank.
But,has you can see,I let some rests of dark yellow "original"paint
Anyway,the best option to use this kind of paint set(by Vicnic)is to use a earlier type o german tank.


----------



## Grahamjohn (Jun 18, 2012)

Great detail Victor good one


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

You have done an awesome job on the Camo Scheme.....Cheers mark


----------

